# Should Java Moss look This drab



## RamonM (Jul 8, 2019)

Aloha,

Here is a picture of my Java Moss. Should it look this drab (the pictures online look much greener).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Welcome to APC!

Just from the photo, I say no. What are conditions like in your tank?


----------



## RamonM (Jul 8, 2019)

Hi,

The temperature is 81°F, ammonia and nitrates are at 0ppm. The PH is 6.6. I change 30% of the water once a week.

I dose with Seachem Flourish Iron daily, Flourish and Flourish Excel weekly. I am injecting CO2.

I had my Fluval AquaSky LEDs to a setting with low blue, for 14 hours a day. I changed that today to this










as per recommended by Fluval in a Twitter post for low light plants.

I've ordered Seachem Nitrogen, Phosphate and Potassium. I'm installing a UV light to control algae and bacteria.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Try lowering the temperature if you can. Most mosses like cooler water, and will look like yours if the water is too warm. I don't think light or fertility is the problem.


----------



## RamonM (Jul 8, 2019)

Michael said:


> Try lowering the temperature if you can. Most mosses like cooler water, and will look like yours if the water is too warm. I don't think light or fertility is the problem.


Lowering the temperature is going to be the great challenge. A chiller is out of my budget. I've been looking to installing fans. For a 55g tank I am still looking at fans that would lower the temperature sufficiently.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Are you in Hawaii? Is there any seasonal temperature change in your location? I don't know how much temperature change yoiu can accomplish with fans, but it is worth a try. Also, do you have a canopy or hood over the tank? If so, remove it and try an open-top tank.

During our hot summers, I usually have several small patio ponds going. Even with shade, water temperature stays in the low to mid 80s. When I have tried to grow moss in these tubs, it turns stringy and brown like your photo and usually dies before the end of the summer.


----------



## RamonM (Jul 8, 2019)

The temperature is very steady in Hilo, Hawaii. But in August it will be an oven inside the house. I ordered a chiller.

I'm going to make screens to replace the lids. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Hilo is a beautiful place, but you know that already, LOL.


----------



## StrungOut (Nov 8, 2004)

Looks very recoverable, looks like it is recovering already. Only thing I would do is attach it better, thin layer is better, you'd be surprised given space how full and Bush it will get, compared to thick layer where growth will slow and u have many fronds growing out. Thin will produce thicker I'm guessing cause light and space. It's not so important. Oh, this is thread not glue, I haven't experience glue enough on layer thickness. And this doesn't apply to java moss cause it's always wispy.


----------

